# About ABTs



## rabbithutch (Jun 5, 2012)

Since I got this obsession with things done in TBS and on the grill, I've done a lot of ABTs.  At first, I just put cream cheese in jalapeno halves with the seeds and ribs scooped out and wrapped them with about a 1/3rd of a slice of bacon.  Since then, I've been experimenting with adding things to the cream cheese.  I've minced garlic and added that and onion powder and garlic powder and Frank's and apple cider vinegar and Tobasco and DL Jardine's Texas Champagne, but not all at the same time.  I'm about to get the cream cheese where I want it and will be adding salsa or other taste bud tempters as I continue.

But, for now, I have some questions.

Has anyone ever prepared the ABTs beforehand and put them in the freezer to bring out when you cook?  The reason I ask is that jalapenos sometimes are so plentiful and cheap here that I overbuy and they go bad on me between smokes.  I'm thinkin' that havin' some stuffed and uncooked in the freezer that I can bring out on short notice might be nice, but I don't want to plow any new ground here if it's been done before.

Second, I notice that some folks use the whole pepper and fill the cavity with cream cheese.  The wife and I both like the ABTs but suffer from some revenge the following day - and that's with only half the peppers.  My SIL likes new things and I want to serve him some ABTs so I'm thinking about doing wholes and halves, but I need to know how to handle cleaning out the innards if I leave 'em whole.  It's the seeds that hold the heat and I don't mind a bit of it.  I just don't want to be lit up like Cinco de Mayo in Puebla.

Third, am I using too little bacon?  Do you use a whole strip?  Half?  I've found that an indirect heat on the Weber Kettle with it running about 415-425* will do up in a pan to a nice brown but not so crisp as to make the bacon crackle - which is how I like my bacon.  If I use more bacon, won' t the extra time on heat just make the jalapeno mushy?

Finally, I bought a bag of mushrooms with stems the last time I shopped.  I pulled the stems and rinsed everything in cold water.  Then I stuffed the crowns just like I would a pepper and wrapped 'em and cooked them too.  I chopped the stems and a few whole 'shrooms and sauteed them in butter.  A good lean hamburger, ABTs and stuffed wrapped 'shrooms, fungus in butter, and roasted corn in the husk make a damned fine meal.

I forgot to get pics.  I promise to do better but I can't swear that the wife will not eat all the ABTs before I can take any.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jun 5, 2012)

Out of the hundred ways I've tried Jal poppers, my favorite is sliced in half, little bit of cream cheese on the bottom, garlic salt (this is key), and a strip of sharp cheddar (or shredded). That's it.

Heat grill on high for 10 minutes, then turn heat on low, quickly put the poppers on and cook for 10-15 minutes. Perfect.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 6, 2012)

I've experimented with different fillings as well. I make boat halves when I do them and usually only place a piece of bacon to cover the filling. 

I did google freezing stuffed jalapenos and several sites said it's no problem. I think I'd try a few to see how they work out.

Stuffed mushrooms are outstanding and despite no pics, the meal sounds good!


----------



## hooligan8403 (Jun 6, 2012)

I usually do whole peppers. To clean them out I either use a pumpkin carving saw to cut the membrane all the way around then just pull it out. Turn the pepper upside down and dump the seeds out. shale it good. To fill put your filling in a ziplock bag and cut out a corner like your icing a cake. Then cap and wrap. I use a whole piece of bacon.


----------



## rabbithutch (Jun 6, 2012)

Look at what showed up in my morning paper!

Does your supermarket make up your ABTs for you?


----------



## big andy a (Jun 6, 2012)

I know you can freeze bell peppers and use them later so I would think the jalapenos would be the same.  I just threw away 6 peppers that I let go bad and I wish I had thought of freezing them.

I use 1/2 strip of bacon for mine but we all know you absolutely cannot use too much bacon 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

I also do a sweet/spicy ABT with dates and brown sugar that is a big hit.   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/116010/abt-with-date-filling-qview   

Curt.


----------



## greenrn (Jun 6, 2012)

I make ABT's sometimes with sausage. I always slice mine in half and remove seeds and the membrane (both make the peppers hot). Then I brown some sausage ( I use regular sage sausage or I remove the sweet Italian sausage from the casing). Then I mix cream cheese with the sausage and fill my peppers, wrap with bacon and place in the smoker.


----------



## hooligan8403 (Jun 6, 2012)

rabbithutch said:


> Look at what showed up in my morning paper!
> Does your supermarket make up your ABTs for you?


Cheaters. And at $5.98 a lb thats way over priced.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 6, 2012)

Way more than I would pay for them especially when I can buy jalapenos for $.69 lb and I know what's in them!


----------



## spoolinaz (Jun 20, 2012)

I've frozen whole japs before with no problem. The longer they stay in the freezer, the more texture they will lose, but hold all of their flavor. Dont prep them, just freeze them whole...


----------



## rabbithutch (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks!  The next time I get a good buy on jalapenos, I'll put a bag in the freezer to see how long they last.

At the moment, I have 2 dozen prepped ABT's in the freezer waiting for the weekend.  Half of them have already been there a week and the other half went in day before yesterday.  They look fine.  I'll report on the results - unless CRS sets in again.


----------



## jeff b (Jun 20, 2012)

I tried cream cheese but prefer shredded cheddar and wrap the halves in a half-piece of bacon, securing with a toothpick.

The skewers above look like a good idea, however.

I half 'em with a sharp knife then use a teaspoon to scoop out the seeds, etc.

This is them just going on:


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 20, 2012)

Many types of Vegetables can get Mushy after awhile in the freezer from a combination of Ice crystals from slow freezing and enzymatic action. I learned the hard way when I purchased and froze a bushel of corn one summer, it all came out of the freezer mushy and had to be tossed. To get the best result, Blanch the whole Japs in Boiling water for 60 secs then plunge in Ice water. Then clean and do your assembly. Lay them on a Cookie sheet in a single layer and freeze for several hours, on a shelf with some room for circulation if possible. You can then place as many as you want in a VacPac or bag removing as much air as possible and place back in the freezer. They will hold up for about six months...JJ


----------



## gersus (Jun 20, 2012)

That is great info, chef! Thanks!


----------



## rabbithutch (Jun 21, 2012)

Howdy, Chef!

That is very good information.  I remember blanching vegetables before canning and before freezing about 60 years ago.

May I ask, do you know if the break down process is a rapid one, starting immediately when the peppers are frozen?  The reason I ask is that I'm not likely to prepare a large batch of ABTs and freeze them because I don't have the freezer space.  What I'm most likely to do is prepare a batch 2 or 3 days before I plan to cook them.  If the tissue breakdown is not immediate and rapid, I should think that skipping the blanching would be acceptable.

Again, I'm not expert.  I think I asked the question about freezing them but wasn't very specific about my intent or how long they would be frozen.

I have some in the freezer from last week that didn't get used because friends who were expected for dinner had to cancel at the last minute and I had prepared the treats the day before.  Now they are about to be 10-12 days in the freezer but still seem to be in good shape.  I guess I'll find out when I cook 'em.

Thanks for taking the time to post!

-rh


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 21, 2012)

I never did a test and when I learned about this stuff the Chef said this is what you do. Never thought to ask, " if I don't blanch how long before break down? " Seems not a lot of folks have blanched and they have not had major problems but Chile Heads eat them up pretty fast. Good Luck...JJ


----------



## hooligan8403 (Jun 23, 2012)

Ill usually fire roast peppers for freezing as thats the main way Iv always seen it done. I know you can blanch just never done it.


----------

